# Two door chimes



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm drawing a blank here. Has anyone wired a single family home with two door chimes. One on one level and the other in a lower level? Is it possible to use the same transformer to operate them both at the sametime?


Yes and yes, though you need a bigger va transformer.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

kbatku said:


> Yes and yes, though you need a bigger va transformer.



That's what I thought.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I install provisions for 2 in every new home i wire. If they are finishing the basement i will install the second chime. I use a nutone c909 x-former for the dual chime houses. 20va i think.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*2*

2 chime scheme


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> 2 chime scheme



FAIL!

Those are wiring diagrams for two _buttons_!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Op, are you an electrician? Hook the micro circuit. Into the stove


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeah*

I just caught that too. anyhow...I'd use 24 volt trans with 18 or larger gauge wire...

looking now for diagram 2 chime


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*same*

same thing except do this from 1st to 2nd chime


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> looking now for diagram 2 chime


Here, lemme help you:


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

It sure ain't rocket science!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crosport said:


> It sure ain't rocket science!



It's brain surgery! :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It shouldn't be for a real lectrician.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

man, you guys are living in the dark ages. they make door bells made with two chimes. you run both switch legs to the same chime. one rings the back, one the front.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

they also sell wireless chimes :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oliquir said:


> they also sell wireless chimes :whistling2:


With two bim-bams?


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

480 got it right. And you don't use a higher voltage, just a higher va. FYI

As for the two tones, who puts in a rear door bell button these days? Who in the heck come to your back door (other than burglars)??


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

kbatku said:


> 480 got it right. And you don't use a higher voltage, just a higher va. FYI
> 
> As for the two tones, who puts in a rear door bell button these days? Who in the heck come to your back door (other than burglars)??


deliverymen, servants, mistresses, concubines, whores, strippers, the egg nog man. (all the important people)

"oh, it was nobody, honey"


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The problem with running (2) chimes off a larger transformer is the bulb in the lighted button can't take a higher voltage for very long..

I always use the Nutone PB that has a bulb easy to change.. 

Maybe there is another company that makes a different PB able to take the higher voltage..


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The kids, when you tell them go outside, it's a nice day and you need some sun.

I usually put them on side doors. Double chime has become SOP with these larger homes that are so well insulated that you can't hear anything on the next floor.

Oh' wait, that's just me going deaf.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kbatku said:


> ..........Who in the heck come to your back door (other than burglars)??



The Homeowners.

Their kids.

The neighbors.

The neighbors' kids.

The dog.

The cat.

The neighbors' dog.

The neighbors' car.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> The problem with running (2) chimes off a larger transformer is the bulb in the lighted button can't take a higher voltage for very long..
> 
> I always use the Nutone PB that has a bulb easy to change..
> 
> Maybe there is another company that makes a different PB able to take the higher voltage..


who said anything about a higher voltage, the c909 is still 16v, just a 20va trans.


----------



## Jdelectric85 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wireless kits require batteries... Booo


----------

